# 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.8 Cooling Fan Problems!



## Guicoe11 (May 15, 2019)

Hello Cruze family so I think I’m having a common electrical issue

My cooling fan only turns on when my A/C is on even the car has been running for
3 hours 

Has new thermostat, fan relays , and temp sensors 

Any ideas ?

I’m thinking it’s some type of electrical problem


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Could be one of the sensors is bad.

This article is for a VW, but the logic is sound

https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/488695/radiator+fan+doesnt+comes+on+till+I+turn+ac+on

These are the locations:


----------



## mike12 (Jul 2, 2017)

You did not mention, but is your car overheating? Or, do you think the fan should be on just because you drove so long? If the car is not overheating, then the fan does not need to be on. The electrical fans do not always run. Since you have a 2012 model, you should be able to see the coolant temperature reading from the driver information center readouts. Fan does not start until coolant temperature is around 220+.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thermostat operates at 220.

Fan kick on is 230


----------

